# T-jet racing in Michigan.



## Super M (Feb 1, 2012)

This Sunday March 4th at TSS Hobbies.
We have a new Full Tilt seamless H.O. track with traction second to none.

We will be running mainly stock T-jets / Indy car T-jets 
and maybe some Fray if we get enough. T-jet classes subject to change due to turn out.



Doors open at 12pm 

We will be hosting another race on the 18th of March as well
so dust off the cars and come on down.


TSS HOBBIES
 2055 Rawsonville Rd .
Belleville , MI 48111
734-487-8410 

Tom Curtis


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Jim hear is a pic of the new track.


----------



## Super M (Feb 1, 2012)

*Photo ?*

Tbolt photos didn't come thru !


----------

